

NoSQL: Not Only a Fairy Tale - steilpass
http://dev.adcloud.com/blog/2012/07/13/nosql-not-only-a-fairy-tale/

======
eperoumal
Already posted ? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171401>

~~~
steilpass
yep. cross-post. still noteworthy. I think.

~~~
obtu
You mean repost. Cross-post would mean it was posted to a different site.

~~~
steilpass
repost to hn. and the article was cross-posted in @tisba and @adcloud blog.

btw: I think the article is valuable. this thread is not.

